# Purchasing a Z with the motor uninstalled



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay so I'm pro Nissan all the way.I'd take a stock sr20 over a k series honda any day.
Anyway,I have my built ga16 in the Sentra,love it.But I came into a pretty ridiculously lucky trade opportunity.
I bought a boosted 1987 vw cabriolet,msd fuel pump,fmic,forge bov,original bbs rims,5 spd,hids,eudm clear tailights,no badge grill,g60 fender flares,body 110% rust and scratch free.It has a cold air intake,a tach gauge and an uninstalled boost gauge,and a 3 gauge cluster,installed. Anyway it runs like a champ,just has cosme4i cosmetic problems,needs new roof (180$,ebay),heater and window wipers dont work.I paid 700$ for it. 
Okay point of my thread.I can trade it straight across for a 1990 300zx,rebuilt block,ported and polished head,rust/dent free very clean interior and exterior,18"chrome konig rims,kenwood double din,720cc injectors,rebuilt turbos,stock cam and jwt racing cams,Mishimoto fmic,bnib wiring harness,dual hks bovs,adult pop charger,weisco pistons,underdrive pulley kit,crank shaft balanced for the kit.headers,downpipes,3"exhaust all the way back and another set of test pipes included,turbo timer,hicas eliminator bar,apexi electronic boost controller,cross drilled and slotted rotors,short throw shifter,electronic dampening suspension,hes going to include a Nissan data scan software to tune it.
All of the engine components are bnib,other stuff is installed,currently it has a cobb acess port,cobb cold air intake,grim speed boost controller,invidia downpipe,no name axleback exhaust.The double din has gps,theres 2 15in subs and a 1000w Pyle amp,licnese plate delete kit and relocate kit,and a roof rack on it.Ugly for that car i think.


ANYWAYS,I'm pretty sure I'm definidefinitely going to make the trade,kts probably the biggest come up known to mankind.But what am I getting myself into having to assemble/install the motor?I've never done anything like this,I have all the required tools,a garage,etc,but the most I've done is a tune up lol.
Also I'm obviously going to install the pop charger over the other cold air intake thats on it,but is that down pipe thats on it,or that second boost controller I listed thats on it better than the new parts I said earlier
in the post?I don't think I specified the name of the new downpipe,I will when i find out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

$700 is extremely cheap for everything that is being offered. You need to make sure that everything is there for the engine to be assembled. If there's a lot of missing parts, you'll be doing a lot of chasing around for parts and the cost of your project could really escalate.

Rebuilding an engine is a precision art. If you've never done one yourself, get somebody that's done it before to help you. Get some books on engine building to at least get familiar with the procedures. Get a Nissan FSM which is a must. If you don't know what you're doing, you can make some very costly mistakes along the way.

Basically what you'll be doing is cleaning, taking the parts to a machine shop for possible reconditioning, then measuring and measuring and measuring, and reassembling.

Some of the basic things that need to be done for starters is measuring the cylinders for out-of-round and taper then determining if the cylinders need only to be honed or bored to the next oversize. The crank may need to be magnefluxed and straightened then the journals measured to determine if they need to be reground to the next undersize. The rods may need to be magnefluxed and straightened. If the block had to be honed or rebored, new pistons will be required.

There's a lot to reassembly. Measuring piston-to-wall clearances, measuring rod/main bearing clearances, wrist pin clearances, rod side clearances, crank end play, setting up piston ring gaps. The list goes on.

Good luck on your new project. At the end of your project you will have gained a lot of knowledge.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm always a little leery when it comes to taking over somebody else's "project." They usually end up being more headache than it's worth.


----------



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

Basically this guy is saying he had a cracked piston which scratched the cylinder wall,so he went and had the block completely redone,to match up with the weisco pistons he bought, also had the head ported/polished to work with the jwt cams.He's telling me he got everything set to build,tried it out himself and was overwhelmed,then was quoted too much at shops.It seems pretty promising everything is fresh brand new still in plastic from machine shop,with paperwork.


----------



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

Also the catch is i got an extremely good deal on the vw,the body is perfect,swap is clean.id say its a 2k car,he was at 3k firm for his build, admitting he is taking a huge hit having invested nearly 14k including the car.


----------



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm rather intimidated now lol,thanks for the response though and shedding some light.I think I'm going to go for it.If it is all set for building ill have a sweet ride,if not ill have a project,basically what I have with the VW.


----------



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

Never went through with it lol.Swapped the vw for a 5speed 1992 ranger. 5" suspension lift,33" boggers,custom driveshaft,rot box,clean frame though.


----------

